# Cathedral City Studio Unit for this weekend 1/23-1/26



## CalifasGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

I just released a studio unit for this weekend very last minute. I was hoping that we could use it, but we cannot, so I hope someone else can grab it and use it.


----------

